

Epiphany: the programming language is the UI... - awaretek

...and the user interface is the programming language. In the next 5-10 years, the operating system of the future will take shape, and it will be run on mobile, wearable computers connected to a ubiquitous geo-located, GPS3 connected grid. Users  will interface using body language, gestures, voice, sub-vocalizations, eye movement and yes, virtual keyboarding. Augmented reality will be superimposed on the GPS3 connected grid via eyeglasses and contact lenses used as heads-up displays. This new technology is already being integrated in the lab, especially in military electronics. Who will create the operating system? Google? What programming language will take the lead in this environment? Python? What do you think?
======
awaretek
Listen to the full podcast exploring this subject at
<http://www.awaretek.com/python/index.html>

